

Parsing Date in JavaScript - hypernurb
http://simplified.me/javascript/development/cross-browser/2014/02/10/js-date-as-string.html

======
needacig
Moment.js has the unfortunate property that it will recognize many non-dates
as dates, so it's not much good for validation. For example: `moment("cats 123
<3!!!").isValid()` returns `true`. I have yet to find a date parsing library
that will correctly reject this input.

~~~
hypernurb
I always prefer handling all the Date related stuff on backend and avoid
relying on JS as much as I can.

~~~
needacig
This is a good idea, unfortunately I've worked on projects recently in which
the "backend" is in JS.

